# pets on trains?



## Pam Steiner (Aug 22, 2021)

Is it allowed to bring a dog on Amtrak? What are the conditions?


----------



## PVD (Aug 22, 2021)

Pets on Amtrak Trains


Enjoy your journey with your pet on Amtrak. We welcome cats and dogs up to 20 lbs for most trips up to 7 hours long.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 22, 2021)

Also, service animals are allowed under different rules:

Traveling with Service Animals | Amtrak


----------

